# Angeln auf La Palma



## Catcher_07 (24. Februar 2007)

Hallo
Ich mache vom 24.06.07 bis 01.07.07 Urlaub auf der wunderschönen Kanareninsel La Palma :q und Ich möchte auch ein bisschen angeln, es soll aber kein Angelurlaub werden. Weiß hier jemand wo es vielversprechende Angelplätze von Land aus gibt? Was für Köder sind dort angesagt? Ist Big Game zu empfehlen, wenn ja wie teuer ist dies und wo kann man es buchen? Benötigt man eine Lizens zum Angeln?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Gruß Beni


----------



## minus1 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Moin,

wo genau bist Du auf L.P. ?

Ob Big Game lohnt, kannst Du am besten im Hafen von Puerto de Tazacorte erfragen. Dort sollte der Katamaran *FANCY 2* liegen, der Ausflugsfahrten anbietet. Der Skipper heißt Martin und ist Österreicher.Der wiederum kann Dir den Kontakt zum Skipper der Yellowfin herstellen. Die sind preislich im Rahmen. Ist zwar kein Luxuskreuzer mit Bordservice, aber Boot und Gerät ist ok ( siehe links oben Bild ) Die Jungs haben mir im Okt. 04 einen 300kg Marlin beschert.

Ich persönlich hatte eine Lizenz, bin aber in 5 Jahren nie kontrolliert worden. Bekommst du in Santa Cruz im Cabildo de Insular. Ist aber etwas Zeitaufwendig - Bürokratie#6 

Brandungsangeln : ganz klares nein, weil zu viele Hänger.
Pose : Ja, aber nur Kleinzeug.

Was sich lohnen kann, ist der o.g. Hafen : Medregal ( Stachelmakrele ) und Rochen ( geht auch Nachts in der Brandung ). Hier ist allerdings eine Wallerausrüstung als Minimum angebracht.

Köder bekommst Du in jedem Supermarkt ( TK Calamari ) oder im
Mercado in Los Llanos ( frische Makrele oder Stöcker. Auf Rochen der Hammer ). Dort gibts auch drei Angelgeschäfte.

Ich hoffe, daß Du jetzt etwas informierter bist:vik:


----------



## Catcher_07 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Danke für deine Tipps
An den Hafen hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich denke, dass Naturköder besser und fängiger sind, werde aber auch mit Wobblern, Spinnern, ... mein Glück versuchen. Das Problem an der ganzen Sache is halt, dass ich nur eine Woche auf La Palma bin und gern so viel machen würd, es zeitlich aber einfach nicht hinhaut!
Das mit der Lizens sehen die da bestimmt nicht so eng 
Ist vielleicht einer von euch zu dieser Zeit auf La Palma? 
Dann könnten wir uns mal zum Angeln verabreden|rolleyes


----------



## Catcher_07 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo
Ich bin in der nähe von Los Llanos
Kommen in den Hafen von Tazcacorte Abends oder Nachts auch so große Fische rein, wie Rochen, Bluefish usw.? Denn was ich so von den Häfen auf Cran Canaria oder so gehört hab, soll da ziehmlich viel los sein. Nehmen die Fischer vor Ort auch mal einen Turi mit zum fischen? 
Wäre echt toll wenn da mir noch jemand ein paar Tipps geben könnte.


----------



## FeliXius (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

also bei den fischern denke ich fragen kostet nix, könnt ich mir aber auch vorstellen, vielleicht auch gegen eine kleine gehaltsaufbesserung?


----------



## Ben_koeln (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hi,

wg. fischen wäre vielleicht der Süden (leuchtturm) ganz interresant. 

War da mal tauchen, hab aber nur einen barrakuda gesehen. Dort gibt es auch fischer die wohl auf Thunfisch gehen in so kleinen Schaloppen. Der wird dann direkt zu fischkroketten (glaub ich) verarbeitet. dort gelten die als die besten von La Palma. 

Ansonsten konnt ich beim tauchen nicht soo viele fische ausmachen und würde dir dringenst von der Uferangelei (außer Hafen) abraten. Absolute Hängergefahr! 

Gruß

ben


----------



## Catcher_07 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Ich war schon mal auf La Palma (schon ettliche Jahre her) und habe am Leuchtturm auch die Fischkroketten gegessen, wobei ich hinzufügen muss, dass sie sehr gut sind. An diesem Abend hat ein kleines Fischerboot einige kleinere Tunfische gefangen und direkt am Strand vom Leuchtturm gelandet.
Sehr interessant, ich glaub ich frag einfach mal ein fischer, ob ich mitfahren kann.
Hoffe mal dass das klappt.


----------



## Catcher_07 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Ist einer von euch vom 24.6.07 - 01.07.07 auf La Palma?
Oder kennt ihr jemanden, der mir auf La Palma in Punkto Angeln weiterhelfen kann? Ich würde gerne Schleppangeln gehen, was für Ausrüstung ist empfehlenswert, Schnur, Köder, Haken, Patanoster? Kennt ihr jemand, der mich mitnimmt auch kostenlos oder für wenig Geld, vielleicht ein Fischer?
Schon mal vorweg Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Catcher_07 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hat sonst noch keiner Erfahrungen in Punkto Angeln, auf La Palma gemacht? Wäre toll wenn mir  noch jemand ein paar tipps geben oder einfach irgendwas dazu beitragen könnte.


----------



## swerner1 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo catcher 07
ich verscuh schon die ganze Zeit was über Fuerte oder Teneriffa rauszukriegen, bekomme aber sehr wenig Antworten.

Ich persönlich hab auf den Kanaren null Erfahrung - obwohl ich schon mehrmals da war, aber immer nur zum relaxen.

So wies aussieht tendiert meine bessere Hälfte nun eher zu denn kleinen Inseln - wegn unserer kids (8 Wochen und 2 1/2).

Wir möchten da Anfang Mai hin ....

Wenn Du noch was rauskriegst - lass es mich wissen ...


----------



## Catcher_07 (25. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo swerner1 
such mal hier im forum da gibt doch einiges über Fuerte und Teneriffa, zum Teil mit richtig gutem Erfolg.
Gruß


----------



## Catcher_07 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Weiß hier jemand, was für Kunstköder hier zu empfehlen sind?
Wie siehts mit Stahlvorfach und Schnurstärke aus (Grundangeln)? Welche Farbe und Form von Wobblern und was für Hakengrößen sind gut?
Hoffe jemand kann mir damit oder bei den Nachbarinseln helfen.


----------



## sbho (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo 

hier meine Erfahrungen: 
Die Einheimischen haben alle mit grobem Geschirr auf kleine Fische geangelt, Westküste, von den Klippen runter, Lange Stipprute mit großer Rolle dicker Schwimmer mit viel Blei, teilweise ohne, Schnur 0,7 oder 1,0 monofil , Krebsfleisch am 1er bis 3er haken ist so ne Art Stippenund dann sofort angeschlagen, Beute Fische bis ca. 1 Kg, Einheimische fingen Veijas und ähnliches. (gut zu beobachten in El Remo bei auflaufender Flut) 

Blinkern zwecklos, die Fische sind eher so Muschel- und Krebsfresser, langsam-vorsichtig "fleischfressende " Friedfische. 
Hab noch einige Angler mit Wasserkugel gesehen, ging ganz gut, aber: 

Fangerfolge: 
*A L L G E M E I N      S C H L E C H T ! ! ! #q :r #c 
Mein Vermieter, selber Hovbbyangler berichtete von Bootsausfahrten mit Fangerfolgen von 10 x Fahren und 1 x Fisch ! #t 
Die Fischer stöhnen alle, früher sind sie mit dem Boot rausgefahren und konnten Ihre Familie ernähren, heute ist es Glück wenn Sie überhaupt was fangen ! 

Einige Hotspots liegen an der Westküste südlich von Puerte Naos hinter Banaenplantagen auf den Felsen Richtung El Remo ! 

Meeräschen hab ich nur im Hafen gesehen, 

Big Game ist in Tazacorte Hafen möglich, hab ich nicht gemacht. 

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir die Wanderung durch die Taburiente (unten anfangen, mit Taxi hochfahen lassen und dann durch) 
anstrengend, aber traumhaft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Petri 

m-neun


----------



## sbho (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*



Catcher_07 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Tipps
> An den Hafen hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich denke, dass Naturköder besser und fängiger sind, werde aber auch mit Wobblern, Spinnern, ... mein Glück versuchen.
> 
> *Pech?????, Abriss Hänger Felsen !!!!*


----------



## Catcher_07 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Danke das hilft mir schon weiter.
Lohnt es sich Norwegenausrüstung mitzunehmen und dann vom Boot aus mit Pilker usw.?
mfg Beni


----------



## Catcher_07 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Kann mir jemand eine gute Big Game Tour oder Boot empfehlen? Oder hat sogar wer kontakte?
mfg Beni


----------



## Catcher_07 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe vom 24.06.07- 01.07.07 meinen Urlaub auf der wunderschönen Insel La Palma verbracht, etwas geangelt und den nachfolgenden Bericht geschrieben.
Ich hoffe er gefällt euch.

Los gehts mit La Palma

  Im Voraus hatte ich mich etwas über das Wetter der letzten 2 Wochen informiert und musste leider feststellen, dass das Wetter eher in den Februar der Insel passte.
  Als ich am 24.Juni 07 abends auf der Insel ankam, wurde ich von einem schönem jedoch wolkenreichem Wetter empfangen.

  Am nächsten Tag ging es in den Süden zum Leuchtturm „Faro De Fuencaliente“ an der Südspitze von La Palma wo ich sehr zu empfehlende Fischkroketten gegessen habe. Danach wurde etwas mit Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern direkt am Leuchtturm geangelt, leider ohne Erfolg.

  Dienstags fuhren wir mit dem Schiff „Fancy II“ und deren Kapitän Martin zum Delfine Beobachten, welche sich an diesem Tag leider nicht zeigen wollten. Auf dem Boot war außerdem auch eine Hochseerute mit einer starken Multirolle und Tintenfischkunstköder zum Schleppen, welche ich gleich nach Absprache mit Martin benutzen durfte. Es wurde etwas 2 1/2 Stunden geschleppt aber leider ohne Erfolg. Am selben Tag versuchte ich mein Glück mit Wobbler im Hafen von Tazacorte. Schon nach dem 2. Auswurf wurde mein Wobbler, ein sinkender mit Makrelenlook, von einem ca. 70-80cm langem Barrakuda verfolgt. Doch ich konnte ihn in der kurzen Zeit, bis ich von der Spanischen Polizei von meinem Angelplatz im Hafen vertrieben wurde, nicht zum Biss bringen. Dazu sei gesagt, dass es im Hafen von Tazacorte verboten ist zu angeln, doch ich hätte nicht gedacht dass es nur etwa 15 min. dauert bis man vertrieben wird oder dass überhaupt kontrolliert wird.

  Es folgten in den nächsten Tagen noch eine Wanderung durch den Loberwald bei „Los Tilos“ und eine wunderschöne Vulkanwanderung von „Refugio El Pilar“ über die vielen Vulkane bis nach „Los Canarios“ im Süden.

Hier ein schönes Bild der Vulkanwanderung:
http://rapidshare.com/files/41023360/IMG_1__691_.JPG.html

1. unten auf "FREE" klicken
2. Kode eingeben --> Enter
3. Bild genießen

 
  Dann hab ich es noch mal im Hafen von Tazacorte mit Pose und Wobbler versucht. Mit Pose und Gambas aus dem Supermarkt und mit Wobbler hat’s leider nicht gut funktioniert, denn an der Stelle im Hafen welche zum Angeln freigegeben ist (Anlegestelle von den Kreuzfahrschiffen etc.), gibt es nichts gutes zum fangen nur Kleinzeug. Im Hafen selber sieht man große Doraden von 40-50 cm, welche recht leicht zu erbeuten gewesen wären, doch leider gibt’s da noch die Polizei die richtig aufpasst!

  An einem anderen Tag hab ich es von Felsen einer kleinen Bucht (super zum Schnorcheln) leicht südlich von Tazacorte mit Pose, Gambas und Muscheln mit Erfolg versucht. Meine Ausbeute waren ein Barsch und ein paar Papageienfische, ich weiß nicht genau wie sie heißen aber im Supermarkt haben diese Fische 10€ das Kilo gekostet. Mittags wurden diese gebraten und mit Genuss verspeist.
  Als Tipp kann ich nur sagen, dass Muscheln absolut die besten Köder waren, denn die Gambas sind doch recht schnell vom Haken gefressen. Die Muscheln haben ein viel festeres Fleisch und halten deshalb wesentlich besser auf dem Haken.

Ausblick auf das blaue Meer und Küste:
http://rapidshare.com/files/41028763/IMG_1__730_.JPG.html

  Eigentlich wollte ich auch eine „Big Game Tour“ machen, doch leider wurde mir von dem Jährlichen Wettfischen, welches in meiner Urlaubswoche auf der Nachbarinsel La Gomera stattfand, ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ein einziges Boot war noch im Hafen, welches aber 500€ kostete und damit viel zu teuer für mich war. Als ich einmal im Hafen war kam dieses Boot gerade von einer Ausfahrt zurück. Es hatte einen 3,5 Meter langen und knapp 200kg schweren Blauen Marlin an Bord.

Blauer Marlin:
http://rapidshare.com/files/41025939/IMG_1__621_.JPG.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/41027079/IMG_1__622_.JPG.html

   Mit einem Fischer konnte ich leider auch nicht mit aufs Meer raus fahren, da ich kein Spanisch und sie kein Englisch sprachen. Der Kapitän Martin von der „Fancy II“ sagte mir, dass er einen Fischer kenne und ihn fragen würde. Doch wie soll es anders sein, fuhren diese nicht raus, da es Vollmond war und dadurch keine Köderfische vorhanden waren und mein Urlaub neigte sich dem Ende zu, sodass ich keine Möglichkeit mehr hatte mitzufahren.

  Es war ein toller Urlaub mit schönen Wanderungen, gutem Essen, und gelegentlichen Angeleinlagen doch leider ohne dem erhofften Erfolg, einen Hochseetrip mitzumachen oder einen Barrakuda oder ähnliches zu fangen. 

  Catcher_07


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte den Thread mal wiederbeleben.
Lohnt es sich, vom Ufer aus zu angeln?
Karte kostet ca. 15 €, ist ein bischen aufwendig, die Karte auf der Behörde zu holen.
An den Häfen ist meist Angelverbot.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand aus.

Gruß und Petri Heil,
Ingo |wavey:


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Neben dem Uferangeln wäre auch eine kleine Bootstour denkbar.
Allerdings keine Tagestour, sondern nur ein paar Stunden.

Vieleicht kennt ja jemand einen, der noch Mitfahrer sucht?#h


----------



## Jose (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> ...
> Lohnt es sich, vom Ufer aus zu angeln?...



"lohnt es sich", ist ja eher 'ne philosophische frage...

kommt darauf an, woran man 'lohnen' festmacht.
ich war auf la palma und cold-turkey ohne ende. trotzdem nicht geangelt. war 4 monate auf gomera, da hab ich gelernt, dass angeln am meer nicht so einfach flutscht. fängt beim zugang ans wasser an, endet evtl. bei der verwertung evtl. gefangener fische.
wem die nasse schnur schon reicht, dann lohnt es sich immer, egal wo.
bei geschätzt 14 tagen vor ort würde ich die zeit anders nutzen. hab bei cafe und eis den unentwegten auf der ewig langen kaimauer in tazacortes zugesehen. war nicht stimulierend, häßliche umgebung sowieso.

ich find das ufer gut zum 'chillen', angeln tät ich lieber vom bezahlten "fang-deinen-fisch"-boot.

ich habs mir damals geklemmt, trotz tackle on-board


----------



## Trickyfisher (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Hallo Alle
Bin gerade von Teneriffa zurück und kann sagen, ja, es lohnt sich.
Man muß es nur anders machen, als die Einheimischen.
Wir waren in Playa San Juan, dass ist nahe bei Los gigantes, dort war eine Hafen Mole, da sind die Einheimischen dicht an dicht gesessen und haben mit leichter Schwimmer Montage auf hanlange Silberlinge gefischt.
Ich dachte mir, mach mal was Anderes und selektiere.
Ich fischte eine 360cm lange Telerute mit 30-60gr. WG, 35er schnur, 15gr. Knicklichtschwimmer und 2er Haken.
Als Köder verwendete ich einen Shrimp und dazu noch ein Stück Kalamar, also im Prinzip recht große Köder, geangelt habe in der Nacht von den Felsen aus.
Kleiner Tipp: Sowohl Shrimp als auch Kalamar sind recht weich und werden bald abgefressen. Ich hab beides aufgetaut, trocken getupft, ordentlich mit Salz bestreut und einige Zeit im Kühlschrank gelagert.
Danach waren die Köder viel haltbarer.
Meine Beute waren richtig schöne Meerbrassen, ich denke, es waren Brandbrassen, mit gut 40cm Länge.
Beim ersten Versuch  zwei Stück, am zweiten Abend Eine, war also widerholbar.
Werde bei Gelegnheit mal ein Foto reinstellen.
TL
johannes


----------



## Allround-Angler (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf La Palma*

Danke Jose und Trickyfisher,
ja lohnen tut es sich bei mir, wenn ich Fische fange, Größe und Anzahl sind erstmal nicht so entscheidend.
Ist halt kein Angelurlaub, deshalb sollten sich Zeit-, Geld- und Verwaltungsaufwand in Grenzen halten.
Wenn wertvolle Urlaubszeit dafür verwendet werden muss, erstmal die richtigen Beamten zu finden, zu warten, etc. bis man losangeln kann, ist es nicht so optimal.


----------

